# A Bunch of Questions



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Let's face it, Stanza isn't exactly a popular name in the tuning world. But for those of us, including myself, who can't afford a new car I'm hoping that some sort of relief can be found in a little tuning up. I know parts are few and far between but my question mainly is this. 89-90 240sx is the same KA24E that I have in a '91 Stanza. So are parts readily swapped or would that be too complicated? Is it possible to buy parts for a 240 that could fit onto the stanza? If not where the hell can you find anything to help out the poor little motor to squeek out a couple more hp? Oh yeah, I forgot to mention this car is only 2 years younger than I am so technical mumbo jumbo...not gonna work.


----------

